# 811: P3.32 Firmware - 12_1_2005



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

The Dish Software Chart shows P3.32 in limited release as of 12/1/2005, along with P3.30.


----------



## chrobert (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey,
Sorry if this is posted somewhere else. Any insight on what this upgrade accomplishes. It appears the 811 will not have any major overhauls with firmware, but for confirmation, I got the p3.32 downloaded this afternoon. I didn't notice anything after a brief examination.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Discussion and Notes Here.


----------

